# Bca maadi



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Is the Grand Opening happening tomorrow??

if so what time ???:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> Is the Grand Opening happening tomorrow??
> 
> if so what time ???:confused2:


Yes

It is open all day but the opening is from 7pm, yes I am going


----------

